# Pensacola Beach Surf Report 12/15/2019



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Arrived at the beach today just East of the pier to find ultra clear water with a steady SE wind & a very manageable 1 to 2 ft swell out of the same direction. Lines in about 12:30 pm & out around 4:30. Two bites came & two Pompano boxed ... Big fish ate a naked 2 hook rig with Fish Gum & tipped with peeled shrimp. The small fish ate a 2 hook pill & bead rig with peeled shrimp. I was quite impressed with the way Fish Gum performs ... Good color, texture & durability. It was perfect conditions & temperature out there today ... We live in paradise.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool !


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

That is awesome thanks for the report!

I'm hoping to get a couple days in towards the end of the year...


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

tiger297 said:


> That is awesome thanks for the report!
> 
> I'm hoping to get a couple days in towards the end of the year...



Looks like warm up with an Easterly flow is forecast around Christmas. Maybe you'll hit some favorable conditions.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great pictures and report!!! I am ready for summer, already tired of the cold.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice report! I agree, I would be fine to just skip January and go straight into early Spring. :yes:


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice job. I went out to the pier on Sunday. Tried the shrimp flavored Fish Gum with frozen sandfleas on the standard pompano rig. No pompano....we did catch a couple of small blue fish on a Gotcha.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice job. I went out to the pier on Sunday. Tried the shrimp flavored Fish Gum with frozen sandfleas on the standard pompano rig. No pompano....we did catch a couple of small blue fish on a Gotcha.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch. Love that penn greenie. Is that a 706?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Nice catch. Love that penn greenie. Is that a 706?



710Z with a 704Z handle.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes it is paradise. Great pics of it! Nice catch🐟


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

way to go...


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

When the water is clear the best bite is often sunset to sunset 30.


----------



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

You solemnly grilled the fish the whole fish and nothing but the fish...so good for you!


----------

